# started on <date> in thread title list



## Icarus (Mar 14, 2007)

Several months ago, I noticed FT added a great feature. In the thread list, there's greyed out text next to the thread title "started on <date>".

Take a look at this page for an example: http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=504&page=2&order=desc

Any chance we can add this to TUG? I find it really helps to know if the thread is a new one, or a really old one when deciding if I want to read it or not.

-David


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

This has been asked before but I've never managed to track down the hack to add it.  I'll see if I have any better luck this time.


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 15, 2007)

Now added.


----------



## Dave M (Mar 15, 2007)

Nice addition, Doug!


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 15, 2007)

Dave M said:


> Nice addition, Doug!



Thanks, but I can't take much of the credit.  Somebody else did all the work to create the hack.  I just had to find it , install it, then configure the display to my liking.


----------



## Icarus (Mar 15, 2007)

Doug,

Thanks!

-David


----------



## EvelynK72 (Mar 16, 2007)

Personally, I think the new change adds a lot of visual clutter, I find it harder to direct my attention to the title of the post, especially when the subtext is longer than the title of the post!   Any way to lighten the "started by..." so it matches the date - that might help put it in the background more, yet have it there for those who find it useful.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Mar 16, 2007)

I like it a lot.  Thanks


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 16, 2007)

EvelynK72 said:


> Personally, I think the new change adds a lot of visual clutter, I find it harder to direct my attention to the title of the post, especially when the subtext is longer than the title of the post!   Any way to lighten the "started by..." so it matches the date - that might help put it in the background more, yet have it there for those who find it useful.



You should have seen it when I first put it in - the original hack included the date AND the time all in black type.  How about if the entire line were in the lighter color?


----------



## Keitht (Mar 16, 2007)

I don't mind the name being in darker text.  Being able to see if it's an old topic that somebody has resurrected is a great addition.


----------



## JLB (Mar 16, 2007)

I was the one that suggested it before.  For me it was to know whether it is a new thread with the same title as an old one, or the same old one that someone had dug out.

Just recently I posted on a thread after reading the OP, and then when I looked at the entire thread I saw that I had posted the same thing I had posted a few months ago on the same thread.

Yeah, I know there's that little arrow if you have posted, but for some reason I missed that.

On a forum where the same questions keep getting asked over and over, sometimes I put off answering.  It is just nice to know if it is the old same old question or a new same old question.

Thanks, and I don't find it distracting, especially in the fainter font, or is that fonter faint?


----------



## JLB (Mar 16, 2007)

And I find it interesting how long some discussions have been going on, even if it is mostly one guy talking to himself   :

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13540


----------



## philemer (Mar 16, 2007)

Makai Guy said:


> You should have seen it when I first put it in - the original hack included the date AND the time all in black type.  How about if the entire line were in the lighter color?



Lighter color or get rid of it completely. Too much clutter. JMHO.

Phil


----------



## Fern Modena (Mar 16, 2007)

My first impression, second and third, were of visual clutter, too.  I'll just have to train myself to ignore it.

I know its useful to some, but for the life of me I can't figure out why it would matter to me.  I think better would be to make topics "read only" after three months of no responses.  Cause we've recently had answers to several dead threads.  But I imagine that is a lot more labor intensive.

Fern


----------



## Icarus (Mar 16, 2007)

The thread title is on the first line, in blue bold underlined text. The starter and date started is on the next line, and clearly is not part of the title, and provides key information. The only thing that might be considered "clutter" is that it's just slightly different than what some of you are familiar with, so it does look different, but you'll get used to it.

If it doesn't matter to you, just ignore it, but please don't say it doesn't provide useful information for those that think it does.

-David


----------



## Nancy (Mar 16, 2007)

*I like it*

For what it is worth, I like it.  I too like to know if it is a new thread or an old old one.

Nancy


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 16, 2007)

The first poster's name has always been there.  All that's new is the faint date.


----------



## Keitht (Mar 17, 2007)

I think Fern's suggestion to automatically lock threads after a period of inactivity is an interesting one.  Three months seems far too short a period though as responses to queries about resorts for example can still be relevant after a much longer period.


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 1, 2007)

I've been away for a couple of weeks and love the new date on the threads. 

Great idea!!


----------



## JLB (Apr 2, 2007)

Here's an example of how it helps.  This thread has *54* posts in *four* days.  That says it is a topic that has some interest.  You would not know that without the start date.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44041


----------

